# Penn reel repair shop



## bond007 (Jun 16, 2009)

I have a couple of reel that need repair that are centimental to me....


----------



## Jaw Jacker (Jul 29, 2009)

Get my reels repaired at Outcast. They always done me good.


----------



## bond007 (Jun 16, 2009)

great ...Do you know anybody over Navarre way?


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

Half Hitch has someone that does it for them. Hot Spots does great work. Chris has done some reels for me and I am very satisfied...


----------



## bond007 (Jun 16, 2009)

Hot Spot hear I come....I'll take them in Friday...Thanks


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

> *kahala boy (8/26/2009)*Half Hitch has someone that does it for them. Hot Spots does great work. Chris has done some reels for me and I am very satisfied...[/quote
> 
> Wrong!!!:banghead We Don't have someone that Does it for Us It's our guys,


----------



## billfishhead (Jan 15, 2008)

i repair penns


----------

